# XECCON SSK-33 HA HID 35W/28W--Mod to a Shorty!



## ma_sha1 (May 2, 2011)

I received my XECCON's newest Model SSK-33 HID. 
A nice surprise is that the model is stated HA by their spec sheet.

It came in an attractive Alu Box that appears made for bigger lights.






Although the diameter is same as the other models, the body had three area that's been flattened out. Thus feels much smaller in hand.





At 290mm or 11.3" long, it's the shortest of 35W ebay HIDs & it feels much slimmer.
More comfortable to hold than even the 24W HIDs or the FM 3x18650 Body.










I like the look of the head, Microfire clone looking.















I put these O-rings there, they forgot to put o-rings. Because the head has holes, 
the O-rings are important to prevent water get in below the reflector & poof the lamp.





Compare the spec sheet of SSK-33 vs older model SSK-18,
the new model are smaller, lighter, more attractive, higher efficiency (Longer run time with smaller battery). The only one with HA coating, but the price $220 is much higher than the rest but less than half of the Microfire that this light appeared to have cloned it from. 





Green = 35W





Blue = 28W


----------



## Icarus1 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Let the modding begin.........


----------



## JulianP (May 3, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I like the charger socket being accessible without needing to remove the battery. (Unlike my Xeccon 20/28/35W). It's funny how the manual gives 3200 lumens for the SSK 18 and 3500 lumens for the SSK 33 - both are 35W HID models.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I am not sure either light can meet the spec sheet stated lumen claims,
However, that being said, since the two lights use different lamp/ballast (they are not interchangeble per the sellerhttp://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1337/dscf0018fm.jpg), 
its possible that their lumens are different. The SSK-33 appears to be their top end model that uses a little better components.

There is a snap ring holding the ballast in place, I attempted to remove it with my snap ring plier but failed,
There is high risk of touching & breaking the bulb while attempt to remove the snap ring.


----------



## 2100 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Don't play with the bulb, and be VERY CAREFUL when unscrewing the ballast and sliding it down the tube. It WILL come out at an angle and snap the bottom of the quartz bulb. Happened to my 38/50W already.

I can recommend a site with all these Wolfeyes, YAO, and stuff....pretty interesting chinese site, maimind.com and search for the searchlights. Afraid cannot post the direct link as its forbidden by the admin.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 3, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Getting ready for some indoor shoot out. 

Here is a size comparasion to the 2D sized Mag DEFT SST-50, 5.5Amp, ~1500 lumens on 3" Aspheric. Counting the protruded Aspheric lens, they are just about identical in size. 





5 meter white wall beam at super low 1/500 exposure to show spot quality: 
It has a good & even quality spot for a SMO reflector HID.
The spot quality & tint will change when the flashlight is being rotated, this particular light has the best spot when the charging port is rotated to bottom side. The kelvin is about 5000K.





*Indoor White wall shoot out at 10 meters (33 feet)*
All exposures are manual , F3.3. ISO400, 1/100 of a second low exposure so one can see spot intensity differences (Avoid over exposure)

First up, Mag *XML-T6* 2.8A in *Rebel Deep SMO*, *46,000 lux @ 1 meter*
This is as bright as a commercial thrower such as TRU Night Catapault would do.





Next up, *SSK-33 in 28W mode*, measured at *96,000 lux @ 1 meter*.
(Note, this is very good throw as compared to most 24W HIDs which are around 50K lux)





Next up, *SSK-33 in 35W *mode: Measured at *135,000 lux @ 1 meter*
Now, this is exactly what a 35W 3" head HID would do if done well, like Microfire 35W, this light is well done!






Last but not Least, *MagDEFT SST-50/5.5 Amp*, *1500 lumens, 3" Aspheric: *
Just measured again with my Extech EA30 meter @ *115,000 lux @ 1 meter*





As one can see, the MagDEFT spot definately looks brighter despite the lower lux than SSK-33. As I mentioned in other threads, LED under reads in lux meter vs, HID because of lacking of yellow peak that lux meter are most sensitive about.

For example, SR90 125K lux throw as well as the 200K lux L35 35W HID /4" reflector in beam shots. In beam shots, The MagDEFT will throw as far as HID with bigger 4" reflector such as N30, L35, Mozo Ultra light and Stanley etc.


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Great review and pictures Ma_sha! Really neat to see the magDEFT in there as well. It's a good looking light and seems to have at least as good of a beam as my K3500. It actually looks a bit smoother and has a better color temperature than my light though. Thanks for taking the plunge and posting your thoughts!


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Thanks. 

Out door beam shot on my back yard, to center of the twin tree at 373 ft, 2" exposure/ISO400/F3.3. I don't know the CRI of this lamp but I boticed the collor of this picture looks very rich.





*
LED Thrower taken on the same spot a week ago*







I was going to do a shoot out against Mozo Ultralight (180K lux) and my Franken mag short Arc "**Fire Beast Killer" (2000 lumens/500K lux"), but only managed to finish photo for SST-33 before neighbor across the road complainted, shoot out aborted.


----------



## 2100 (May 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Complaining neighbours eh. Same for DIY hifi with high-efficiency speakers / subwoofers.  My speakers / tapped horns subwoofers have about 1km throw as well (subs are approx 140dB free space, no +30 to 40dB cabin gain unlike car audio).


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

That first outdoor beamshot of the SSK33 is downright pretty! Should be your new avatar!


----------



## Icarus1 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I can't seem to find anymore of these on ebay or aliexpress


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

That's because its too new, haven't show up on Aliexpress yet. Not even shown on Xeccon website yet.

There is only one seller on ebay selling this light, search listing #: 220778042687


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I wonder if they have a 4300K version of the SSK-33?? It seems they only list all their lights as 6000K.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 7, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I don't know but you might want to just ask the seller a question? 
I find the 5000K tint quite nice, speaking from a person who is picky on white walls.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Trying to open the battery & got no progress.

The top end looks locked & no access:





The bottom end, there are two holes that I tried to turn the end plate,
left some marks but wasn't able to open it up. It moves about 5mm left/right,
but I couldn't un screw the end cap. 






There's no access on the body, as it's one piece. I am stumped,
Any suggestions? Anyone opened up this type of HID battery tube before?


----------



## 2100 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I have opened the similar Ebay/Aliexpress type of 6600mAH battery tube before. But not this (anyway you said its very very new in the market).


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

My plan for getting this light was to modify it into a 3x18650 35w/28w shorty, 
giving up is not an option! there is no stopping me now... :nana:


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 13, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

That somewhat reminds me of what happened to Annakin Skywalker's lightsabre after it got sliced up in the Geonosis Droid Factory...:laughing:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I hope he fixed his, cause I'll fix mine soon


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 14, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



ma_sha1 said:


> My plan for getting this light was to modify it into a 3x18650 35w/28w shorty,
> giving up is not an option! there is no stopping me now... :nana:


 
Now there's commitment!


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Hey ma_sha:

Now that you had a good look at the internals and components of the SSK-33, what is your opinion regarding the build quality as compared to a light like the L35?? Does the SSK-33 have better build quality than other Chinese made ebay HIDs? What about the quality of the switch, ballast, reflector and bulb?

Thanks.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 14, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I don't have L35, but I have Mozo which is made by same factory as L35 , the SSK-33 appears to have better components.

SSK-33 is the new Top of the line model from Xeccon, build quality is a notch above the rest of Xeccon model & other ebay HIDs. The switch is very nice, took me a while to figure out how to wire to 3x18650.

Reflector is the same as the rest China HIDs, ballast is better, can't really tell if the bulb is different or not.


----------



## Walterk (May 15, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



ma_sha1 said:


> The top end looks locked & no access:



Are that not just 4 tamper-proof boltheads? Ebay and DX has bits for them.


----------



## JulianP (May 15, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



Walterk said:


> Are that not just 4 tamper-proof boltheads? Ebay and DX has bits for them.


Once those boltheads are out, the warrantly will definitively be voided. :naughty:


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



Walterk said:


> Are that not just 4 tamper-proof boltheads? Ebay and DX has bits for them.



You don't want to mess with the 4 bolts. It secure a under plate with springs to support the 3 contact pins. the top plate is press fit, it can be pushed out from under side, there's room alone side of 18650 to push.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Still waiting to the arrival of 3x18650 panasonic 2900mah batteries, but I finished the Body work:

the joint is right below the tail cap, hidden in place of original groove pattern:





The finished light is slightly shorter than a 2D Mag & just a hair taller than banana 





*
Question to you folks:*
The light has a protection circuit in the tail cap, has short circuit protection, 
may be over charge/over discharge protection for the pack.

Now, do I need to add a protection circuit that could manage cells individually like this?
http://www.all-battery.com/pcbfor111...v65a32057.aspx

Since I have reduced from 6x18650 to only 3x18650, I have cut the risk of fire & explosion in half, would adding protection circuit that manages individual cells be Over Kill? (The original 6x18650 battery pack doesn't monitor individual or pair of cells)


----------



## 2100 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

You are going to charge the modded shorty cells individually right? Risk is more like during charging, and of course higher when they age. Anyway I guess if you do not use it "professionally", you'd have gotten rid of the light faster than you think.
Moreover you are using Panasonic.

Any issues IN the light = blowing out the front and back (any weak points there) like a recoiless rifle.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



2100 said:


> You are going to charge the modded shorty cells individually right? Risk is more like during charging, and of course higher when they age. Anyway I guess if you do not use it "professionally", you'd have gotten rid of the light faster than you think.
> Moreover you are using Panasonic.
> 
> Any issues IN the light = blowing out the front and back (any weak points there) like a recoiless rifle.


 

Taking batteries out individually is a pain, that's not how this light or any other ebay HID 
battery pack was designed, so No, I can't charge the cells individually. 

They are meant to be charged as a pack. 

The question is, since I am building a new pack, is it necessary to add an additional circuit (Which appears to monitor & protect each cell individually, as it has solder connection point to each cell)

It already has the tail cap circuit does protection for the whole pack. 
I am not sure if it's necessary, as 3x18650 is much less risky already vs. originally 6x18650.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Alright, better safe than sorry, I got this PCB off ebay:


----------



## 2100 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Heh heh....I thought that since you are already doing such a hardcore mod by sawing a new light into half, you'd have thought of modding something like a removable holder into it instead of being in a pack.

My 2 Ebay HID packs (the 6600mah one) cuts off pretty ok at the terminals, 12.4 or 12.5V always. Remember I was doing like > 10 tries in runtime test? And after that I used a couple of cycles. But I'd not rule out a faulty cell, though the 2 packs really pack in very similar runtimes on the same light. Like i said, moreover you are using Panasonic cells, still so-called unsafe chemistry but then we are really guarding against faulty new cells (ie Ultrafire/Trustfire stories).


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



2100 said:


> My 2 Ebay HID packs (the 6600mah one) cuts off pretty ok at the terminals, 12.4 or 12.5V always.


 

That's 3S3P = 9x 18650, a bit too many 18650 for my comfort. I am not sure they have a circuit for individual cells, since my SSK-33 battery doesn't have them. (Does have a protection circuit for the whole pack) 

Anyway, I will wire this individual cell protection circuit into the pack, so each cell will have over charge, over discharge protection, plus there is a tempreture protection as well. 

Combine that with only running 3x18650, I think my battery pack will be as safe as it gets, much safer than the stock form 6x18650 w/o individual cell protection.


----------



## 2100 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Generally no issue, I use quite lousy 3rd party packs (a lot) for cameras, in the forums also no issue. Its really during charging. I always monitor the Ebay pack myself for heat, and I am charing on a non-flammable surface. We have smoke detector as well (plus HEPA/activated charcoal masks hoods for fires, 1kg dry powder A/B/C fire extinguishers). heh heh....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMy2_qNO2Y0

Note the temp, if you do monitor it even by hand you tend to know that it has a problem long before it poofs. Fast charging like 1-2hrs are naturally more risky if certain conditions are not met I guess. 

OT : Not too bad I guess, compared to these : 

Outside hotel : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rW8G4fLT6k
Outside hotel again : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjhh57uy-4c
Salute cake outside hotel : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_-JUXvmZU0
Outside apt : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BC8rYLTaeM
 

I really like pyro (need to go to my wife's Indonesian town to fire them cakes but we do get 1.3Gs there legally)
Didn't manage to search for any fireworks on sale during my China/Taiwan trips though. I saw people lighting them at night in China on a normal night and during Taiwan elections in the streets.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 16, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Amazing firework videos! 

Reminds me growing up in Beijing, before they banned public use of fireworks in Beijing, we used to do firework fights at Chinese new year, two groups of kids firing at each other over street corners, shoot firework side ways & throw jumbo fire crackers toward opposing team, some of them size of a small grenade 

That was quite insane, so much fun though, but there's always some kids got hurt at new year eve, which is usually how it ends.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 27, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

ma_sha:

How would you describe the cells in the stock SSK-33 battery pack, are they quality cells? Are the standard cells easily replaceable with AW ones?




ma_sha1 said:


> That's 3S3P = 9x 18650, a bit too many 18650 for my comfort. I am not sure they have a circuit for individual cells, since my SSK-33 battery doesn't have them. (Does have a protection circuit for the whole pack)
> 
> Anyway, I will wire this individual cell protection circuit into the pack, so each cell will have over charge, over discharge protection, plus there is a tempreture protection as well.
> 
> Combine that with only running 3x18650, I think my battery pack will be as safe as it gets, much safer than the stock form 6x18650 w/o individual cell protection.


----------



## ma_sha1 (May 28, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

They are stack of ICR 2600mah cells. they are nearly impossible to get out & replace,
as they were glued in place.

I cut it short & finished my Mod with 3x2900mah panasonic 18650.
The AW 2900 is re-branded panasonic 2900 with IC

I don't suggest anyone else trying this, the cutting vented one of the cells, I had to throw it out in the yard to finish the venting, eventually all 6 cells vented triggered by chain reaction.

My finished light is 250mm, almost identical in size to Microfire KR3500 (252mm),
but has overcome of of the Microfire limittions, such as:


 better tint 5000K vs.8000k Microfire
 two mode vs microfire single mode
 longer run time using top capacity 2900mah vs. 2600mah microfire
 I can now upgrade my pack in the future when panasonic 3300mah 18650 comes out while microfire expensive battery replacement stays at 2600mah.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Hey Ma:

Does the light ALWAYS start on 28w first or does it have mode memory?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

It always start in 35W mode. If you immediately switch to 28W mode, it'll actually flicker slightly,
it needs high current for fast warm up, so staring out at 28W mode isn't a good option.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 15, 2011)

from ebay


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Hey ma_sha, did you order the standard 6000K version or did you request a special 5000K version from the seller?

Thanks.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I requested 5000K version from the seller.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

In the woods shoot out here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...attle-in-the-woods-XML-King-of-Throw-vs.-HIDs


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I wonder if the SSK-33 is a better thrower than the Olight SR90? The SR90 has the advantage of having a much bigger reflector, but the SSK-33 has significantly higher output. Has anyone had the opportunity to compare both lights side by side and comment which is a better long distance performer?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

I don't think there another guy on CPF with SSK-33, I've had a SR90 but I sold it, too big & heavy.

You can probably get your answer by looking into the link on the post above. My *XML Shorty King-of-Throw* , an XML U2, 4.2A, 3" reflector led light at 127,000 lux will out throw SR90. However, its no match to the SSK-33, in real life, its not the lumens, neither the lux along, it's the Lux combined with "Lumens in the beam" will ultimately decide who's the ultimate thrower, the SSK-33 will win for sure.

I might be willing to part with my SSK-33 shorty, if you are interested, make me an offer by PM.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

They don't list the SSK-33, probably because its MicroiFire clone look? lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## JulianP (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

It would by nicer if Xeccon HID flashlights used replaceable 18650 batteries. I have a Xeccon 28/35 and one of the batteries developed an internal short. I was able to fix it, with great difficulty. With the 65W /75W models, battery failures could be even more frequent.


----------



## JulianP (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



Faye said:


> Hi JulianP,
> 
> The battery is replaceable, you could get a backup battery from the distributor. If you have any question about your light, you could contact me directly, I would like to help.



Thank you Faye, 

I already got a backup battery from the distributor. I reviewed the Xeccon HID here and found it very practical. I would still prefer a battery where the 18650's can be replaced. In ten or fifteen years the flashlight will still work (I hope) but the batteries will not. The distributor might not be in business, and the company might have discontinued the product and its spares. 18650 batteries will probably still be available, perhaps with a much, much higher capacity. I bet they will have a 6000mAh rating, making the Xeccon run for hours.

See where I am coming from? Proprietary batteries essentially mean the product has a shelf life of a few years, and therefore not a good investment. That goes for collectors, emergency services, armed forces etc.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*



Faye said:


> So you are interested in the SSK-33 HID torch? If so, please don't worry, it will be updated soon. Didn't update all the flashlights in the website yet, but keep updating now.


 
Thanks. but I already have the SSK-33, which I cut & modified to a shorty, thus this thread . don't need another one.

As far as the SSK-15? 3-mode HID that JulianP wishes to have upgradable battery, there is a version of this HID in China that comes with a 3x18650 battery holder, but not sure if there's modes. This is the best set-up, one can safely charge the battery outside and also upgrade batteries to the latest Panasonic High capacity cells at ease. 

This is the way to go! Maybe Xeccon should introduce a Xeccon brand of the same set-up & give it 2 or 3 modes? 
The only draw back is that its still the generic body, body tube is fatter than the SSK-33, its unattractive & a bit too wide to hold, one should try to make it as slim as possible.

The SSK-33 body tube design is the best! Make it shorter & runs on 3x18650 battery rack!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

*"As far as the SSK-15? 3-mode HID that JulianP wishes to have upgradable battery, there is a version of this HID in China that comes with a 3x18650 battery holder"*

ma_sha1, could you point me in the right direction to purchase this version with the 3x18650 holder? Thanks. 

The SSK-15 looks very interesting to me but I want to be able to install my own 18650s. That's the only thing that has kept me from buying it.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Faye, currently I am using Redilast 2900s which are very commonly used here at CPF. You can see pictures of them on Redilast's website. 3100s are also now available.

I want the option to use whatever cells I want and change them whenever I want just like with any of my other lights.

What I *REALLY* want is a 75w HID that isn't 380mm long! That's way too big. If I could get a 75w in something under about 250mm I'd be all over it (even 300mm would be ok.)


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Faye, I'm very interested in the new 75w. A few questions since it's not on your website.

1. How do I buy it?
2. What's it called?
3. What is the MAH of it's batteries? 7800 I assume.
4. Any idea what kind of LUX it has?
5. What lumen?
6. What color temperature?
7. Is it the same host as your SSK-10? 
8. If not, how is it different?
9. Is it made in silver or only black?

Sorry if that was more than just a few! Thanks!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Cool, thanks. :thumbsup: I am looking forward to hearing about #4.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Hi Faye:

1) Any chance that the SSK-33 can be factory upgraded to a 65w ballast model and called like a "SSK-33+"? 
2) Instead of a 4mode(35/55/75+SOS) ballast for the SSK-20S, can Xeccon produce a 2-mode with a simpler 35w low and 75w high setting, or is that too demanding for the ballast?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Well, my hands are getting itchy, so I decided to cut it open again & reduce the length further,
I was able to cut it down to only 9" total length, ~228mm.

The battery/tail cap section is now shorter than the head/ballast section:










Slightly shorter than mag 2C now :devil:


----------



## JulianP (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

It's looking better and better. Somehow though I don't think this will be the last mod. Perhaps a better reflector? 

I forgot to ask before, can you focus the beam on this model? (as much as any HID can be focused, which is ...not much).

 :naughty:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

You read my mind 

And the focus works reasnably well.




JulianP said:


> It's looking better and better. Somehow though I don't think this will be the last mod. Perhaps a better reflector?
> 
> I forgot to ask before, can you focus the beam on this model? (as much as any HID can be focused, which is ...not much).
> 
> :naughty:


----------



## vestureofblood (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Man I really appreciate you taking the time to share pictures etc on the forum. I lean from your threads and they are never short on eye candy. Loved that thread with the super lights firing at that island too.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: XECCON SSK-33 Hard Anodized HID 35W/28W*

Thanks! You are doing awesome yourself, taking the lead in super powerful mag modes :thumbsup:


----------



## mohanjude (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry to drag this thread but did you continue with this project ? A new reflector was planned?

I note this HID on the auction site and was going to plan on cutting it down to size.

Mohan


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 25, 2011)

I tried a 3" deep reflector but no big improvement, plus its too long & no room to fit.
So this is it, there no way to improve it any further.

Be careful with cutting it down, if you cut open the li-ion battery pack, it'll ignite fire!
If you are interested in buying this light I made, PM me.


----------

